# Picked up a lot of stingray parts today..



## Pedal to the past (Oct 20, 2019)

Picked these up today not sure right now what they ar3 worth or what they go too , but looked like a good set of stuff so I bought


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Oct 20, 2019)

Some good looking stuff for sure!
Great score!


----------



## Pedal to the past (Oct 20, 2019)

It’s some repopulated but some origami too I’m just not sure of the worth but I’ll figure it out I guess


----------



## rfeagleye (Oct 20, 2019)

Wow great score! Congratulations! 

Looks like some of the seats are reproductions, and some of the parts on the bikes, the wheels, etc. But there is a lot of great original parts in there! Look at all those 2-Speed hubs!


----------



## vastingray (Oct 20, 2019)

Wow great score Rob congratulations man


----------



## Jeff54 (Oct 21, 2019)

Brings me back to the good ol'daz when kids had a pile or so of Schwinn junk, selling or trading from a nickel too a quarter a piece, tops. Albeit, before the copy-cat Krates (We built bikes like em first). So, IDK maybe ya got a whole 3 bucks there? Right about a case of 100 Chick-O-Sticks. Score!


----------



## ddmrk (Nov 22, 2019)

How much for a 
atom wheel
Springer steer tube and legs
Pogo seat post


----------



## whopperchopper (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice stuff, shifters over $100 each, drums $$$, research carefully it will sell quick


----------



## 70 Fastback (Nov 30, 2019)

Pedal to the past said:


> Picked these up today not sure right now what they ar3 worth or what they go too , but looked like a good set of stuff so I bought
> 
> View attachment 1082023
> 
> ...



Nice haul. You wouldn't happen to have a yellow seat for a 70 Stingray Fastback?
Jon


----------



## ddmrk (Dec 3, 2019)

I guess not interested in selling the STUFF


----------



## unregistered (Dec 4, 2019)

The seller had some classified ads a few weeks back. Parts were quite cheap. My guess is there isn't much left.


----------

